# HELP NEEDED!!!



## Anton

Hi,

I need some help with how to compose jazz. Is there a weird key that can help? I am composing for many instruments that could play chords together, any idea on that?

THX


----------



## Harvey

I don't know about any weird key.

The rhythms in jazz are from African music. Maybe you can research African music.

Have you played any jazz?


----------



## James

Add some sexy 7th and 9th to the main chord triads and experiment with them, i think that would be a good starting point.


----------



## Anton

i HAVE PLAYED SOME jazz, and i am experimenting with the chords.


THX


----------

